# Can you guys look at this ??



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Can you guys please take a look at this trainer and tell me what you think? I called and spoke with him, and he seems well educated. Also, please share anything you think I should ask him or look for! We are going to go out probably tomorrow to check out his facility and have Oskar evaluated. Thanks!

http://www.easttnk9.com/


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Honestly, if you are going to drive to Knoxville for training I would recommend Command Performance Canine Training Center their number is 966-4148. They are located in West of Knoxville in the Farragut area.

They give a discount to dogs that were adopted from a shelter or rescue.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I just noticed this on their website - "You will receive a monthly evaluation (either by email or phone) describing your dog's progress, as well as his strengths and weaknesses."

I don't know if you have to leave your dog there for basic obedience or if this is only for the more advance protection work, but either way I would never leave my dog at a training facility to be trained.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wondered about that too, and I also didn't see any explanation of their training methods, which is a turn off for me - I want to see it spelled out on the website.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks jazy's mom!! I am going to give command a call(I wish they had a website). I figured I would visit a few different facilites before making a decision.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I forgot about Meadowbrooke. They are a boarding facility but they also offer obedience, agility and grooming. They are located on the east side of Knoxville so probably the closest for you coming from Gatlinburg. Here is a link to their website. http://www.mbkennel.com/

I can't believe I forgot about them, because I am leaving in a few minutes to pick up a dog that is in boarding there. He will be going on transport tomorrow morning and is headed to Big Dog Big Hearts Rescue in NY.


----------

